# ViP 922 "Hidden Menu"



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

YES! To get to this
1. Hit MENU on the remote
2. Go to the Settings block and hit SELECT
3. On the DVR pad hit PLAY,PLAY then STOP
4. Go to tools
Thats It!
I tried the boot off of NVRM, Ill see how it goes!


----------



## Arizpe (Dec 7, 2016)

tylorert said:


> YES! To get to this
> 1. Hit MENU on the remote
> 2. Go to the Settings block and hit SELECT
> 3. On the DVR pad hit PLAY,PLAY then STOP
> ...


Ok! Let us now.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Arizpe said:


> Ok! Let us now.


The "Could boot NVRM" did not work, I pulled the hard drive and it failed. But their is other features to use


----------

